# Crepe Myrtle Powdery Mildew



## Scraper (Aug 9, 2001)

Planted a 6-8' specimen for a client against my better judgment a few weeks ago. it is now exhibiting signs of powdery mildew. I have thought of applying Daconil, but with the temps (high 90s)and humidity (unbelievable) here in eastern PA so high I decided not to and wait to see if it'll clear up on its own after the humidity subsides. Any other suggestions or caretaking would be appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Aug 9, 2001)

powdery mildew is mainly a cosmetic problem. I use banner for it usually and have never "burned " anything. but i havent ever had to spray crepe myrtle. I have 2 in my own yard and the only pest i ever get is japanese beetles on the flowers. How far north are you in eastern PA. . They might get some dieback if you have very cold winters. Anyway the heat and humidity should drop this weekend hear in the east , I hope . so treat them then . even insecticidal soap will help with powdery mildew.


----------



## Scraper (Aug 13, 2001)

Hey John, Thanks for the reply. I am just over the PA/DE line in ChaddsFord so I am not too scared of the die back. So insecticidal soap helps? That's new to me...might just give it a try.


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Aug 13, 2001)

hey scraper , there are all sorts of things you can use on PM. anyway good to hear you are so near. I work about 5 miles from you . WCC is located on kennett pike, just down the road from chadds ford. john yea insecticidal soap actually has both insecticidal and fungicidal properties.


----------



## Scraper (Aug 28, 2001)

Just an update...I left good enough alone and the tree is in full bloom and seems to be enjoying its new home. Thanks for the advice John...it may come in handy in the future. Guess I just didn't want to lose such a nice specimen.


----------

